# Neuer PC für Gaming



## mcmora (18. August 2018)

*Neuer PC für Gaming*

Hey liebe Leute,

ich bräuchte einen neuen PC, ich zocke eigentlich nur World of Warcraft, der PC muss zusammengebaut sein & am besten mit Betriebssystem.

Budget wären 500-600 €.


Bisher habe ich nur folgende Empfehlung : https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/ac...p://www.PC-Konfigs.de&pid=2464452547747322880


Wäre halt ein Laptop, ich wollte gerne mal wissen ob es eventuell noch weitere Ideen gibt.


Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank


----------



## Spiritogre (18. August 2018)

Ziemlich teuer, einen gleichstarken Desktop kriegst du mit Monitor für die Hälfte.


----------



## Loosa (18. August 2018)

Hallo zurück. 

Bei kleinem Budget würde ich keinen Laptop nehmen wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss. Das kostet immer Aufpreis und man bekommt trotzdem schlechtere Leistung für‘s Zocken.
Die 8GB RAM sind bei dem verlinkten Modell mittlerweile absolut Unterkante, da sind 16GB auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert.  Und ob sich mit einer mobilen GTX 1050 „aktuelle Spiele mit hohen Einstellungen“ spielen lassen dürfte sehr stark vom Spiel abhängen. Aber soweit ich mich erinnere ist WoW ja eher weniger hungrig.

Du könntest hier mal gucken, wie so ein PC aussehen könnte. Der Artikel ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber vielleicht sind die Komponenten ja seitdem auch etwas günstiger geworden: Gaming-PC für Einsteiger.
Vielleicht reicht es statt dem i3 noch für einen i5? Hm, da kennen sich andere sicher besser aus.

Beim Schwestermagazin gibt es eine aktuellere Kaufberatung, auch für €600.
Ohne Gehäuse, aber selbst günstige sind mittlerweile völlig in Ordnung.

Wenn du keinen fertig zusammengebauten in der Richtung findest bieten einige Shops den Zusammenbau gegen Aufpreis an. Aber bei €600 lohnt das wohl eher nicht. Und OS muss ja auch nach drauf.


----------



## mcmora (18. August 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ziemlich teuer, einen gleichstarken Desktop kriegst du mit Monitor für die Hälfte.



kannst du mir die mal posten? ich kenne mich da nicht so aus leider


----------



## mcmora (18. August 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Hallo zurück.
> 
> Bei kleinem Budget würde ich keinen Laptop nehmen wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss. Das kostet immer Aufpreis und man bekommt trotzdem schlechtere Leistung für‘s Zocken.
> Die 8GB RAM sind bei dem verlinkten Modell mittlerweile absolut Unterkante, da sind 16GB auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert.  Und ob sich mit einer mobilen GTX 1050 „aktuelle Spiele mit hohen Einstellungen“ spielen lassen dürfte sehr stark vom Spiel abhängen.
> ...




sind halt leider alles so Zusammenstellungen, hast du vllt einen auf Lager den man einfach direkt bestellen kann?


----------



## Loosa (18. August 2018)

Leider nicht von unterwegs, da gestaltet sich die Suche etwas schwierig. Und bei der Einsteigerklasse kenne ich mich nicht so wirklich aus.
Aber es findet sich sicher noch jemand der da einen besseren Überblick hat.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. August 2018)

mcmora schrieb:


> kannst du mir die mal posten? ich kenne mich da nicht so aus leider



Hier ist einfach mal einer aus dem Stehgreif inkl. Windows:
https://www.one.de/one-gaming-starter-ar01-21910?c=32
Dazu ein 24 Zoll Monitor für 100 Euro und du hast das Notebook schon gut abgehängt.


----------



## mcmora (18. August 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hier ist einfach mal einer aus dem Stehgreif inkl. Windows:
> https://www.one.de/one-gaming-starter-ar01-21910?c=32
> Dazu ein 24 Zoll Monitor für 100 Euro und du hast das Notebook schon gut abgehängt.



bin ja absolut deiner Meinung , dass war halt nur ein Vorschlag den ich bekommen habe, würde auch lieber einen richtigen PC nehmen, aber die Grafikkarte von dem ist doch schlechter oder nicht? ich weiß nicht wie man die Geräte da genau vergleicht


----------



## Spiritogre (18. August 2018)

Das Problem ist, die "gleiche" Grafikkarte für Desktop lässt sich nicht mit der für Notebook vergleichen, da die Notebook-Karten teils extrem heruntergetaktet sind also erheblich langsamer als die "gleiche" Karte für Desktop. Eine GF 1050 im Desktop ist eher untere Gaming-Klasse, eine 1050 im Notebook leider erheblich langsamer. 
Eine Radeon 550 ist so schlecht übrigens nicht, ist halt das AMD Pendant zur 1050.

Hier dann ein Komplettrechner mit GF 1050: https://www.amazon.de/8-Kern-Direct...TF8&qid=1534613167&sr=8-46&keywords=gaming+pc

Wichtig, die 1050 hat oft wohl nur 2GB RAM in diesen günstigen Rechnern, das ist für Full HD inzwischen meist zu wenig, da braucht man Karten mit 4GB. Wobei ich nicht genau weiß, wie genügsam WoW da noch ist, habe das seit Cataclysm nicht mehr gespielt. 
Da wäre dann eher der vielleicht was: https://www.amazon.de/DirectX-Gamin...TF8&qid=1534613426&sr=8-51&keywords=gaming+pc


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2018)

Erstmal als Hinweis: die GTX 1050 ist ERHEBLICH schneller als die RX 550 - nur weil die AMD-Karte vom Namen her (und vom Preis) in die Klasse der 1050 zielt, heißt das nicht, dass sie ähnlich schnell ist, da muss man aufpassen, 

Guckst du mal hier: https://www.computerbase.de/2017-05...amm-world-of-warcraft-1920-1080-detailstufe-8  speziell bei WoW ist die GTX 1050 (die normale - die Ti wäre noch mal deutlich schneller) je nach verwendeter CPU 75-90% schneller als die RX 550! Also bloß nicht den PC mit der RX 550 nehmen... 


Und was die mobilen Chips angeht, da ist Spiritogre wohl nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden. Bei den aktuellen Geforce 1000er ist es eben NICHT mehr so krass mit dem Leistungsunterschied wie früher. Die sind teilweise fast exakt genau so schnell wie die Desktopversionen, hängt immer ein wenig davon ab, welchen Takt der Hersteller wählt, aber wenn der nicht extrem wenig bietet, dann sind die Unterschiede zur Desktopversion nur klein. Shadereinheiten und RAM sind identisch, der Takt eben meist nahe am Desktopniveau. Siehe zb die GTX 1050 https://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-1050-Notebook.178611.0.html 

In diesem Fall hier, da es nur 500-600€ Budget sind, kann man daher sehr wohl an ein Notebook denken. Unter 600€ zB https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+aspire+7+a715+71g+58g7?nbb=45c48c mit einer GTX 1050 - der ganz zu Anfang Notebook genannte wäre stärker, da er eine 1050 Ti hat, aber ist der denn noch im Budget? Der kostet ja knapp 700€? Wenn ja, dann kannst du den durchaus nehmen. 

Dass man aber einen gleichstarken PC für die Hälfte bekommen inkl. Monitor könnte ist aber, sry Spiritogre, völliger Quatsch, außer vlt gebraucht. Eine 1050 Ti kostet 170€, ein Intel-Quadcore 100€, Board 50€, RAM 40€, HDD 40€, Gehäuse und Netzteil 60-70€... da bist du schon bei fast 500€ ohne Windows und ohne Monitor. Selbst wenn man annimmt, dass die 1050 Ti in einem Notebook nur so stark wie eine 1050 für PCs wäre, wären das auch nur 50€ weniger - aber die Hälfte? ^^   Aber für ca 500€ wäre ein PC drin, der in etwa mit dem 700€-Notebook vergleichbar wäre. Der Vorteil bei dem PC wäre, dass du da eine SSD mit dazunehmen kannst, und einen richitgen Monitor. Allerdings gilt meine Rechnung fürs Selberbauen - fertig wird es schwerer. Der eine Amazon-PC zB hat halt eine veraltete CPU drin und wäre daher IMHO langsamer als das Notebook.


Wo ein Notebook definitiv viel teurer als ein gleichguter PC ist wäre der Leistungsbereich ab einer GTX 1060. Aber für 500-600, vlt auch bis 700€ kriegst du eben sehr wohl Laptops, bei denen ein PC inkl. Monitor für den gleichen Preis nicht besser ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. August 2018)

Natürlich ist halber Preis inkl. Monitor in der Preisklasse übertrieben gewesen, bei einem 1500 Euro Notebook allerdings durchaus normal. Dass man nicht bei solchen Aussagen alles Wort für Wort nehmen sollte, sollte logisch sein. 

Apropos, auch wenn ich da jetzt selbst nicht so drauf geachtet habe, SSD (plus HDD) sind heute Pflicht. 

Ob Notebook oder Desktop ist letztlich, sollte es jedenfalls, keine Frage des Preises sondern des Einsatzzweckes sein. Beide Geräte haben Vor- und Nachteile, beim Desktop kann man eben schnell Komponenten nachrüsten, zusätzliche Festplatte, neue Grafikkarte, gute Soundkarte etc. beim Notebook ist das nicht möglich. 
Als Zocker tendiere ich heute dazu, einen Desktop PC für ca. 1000 Euro zu kaufen und den in drei, vier Jahren dann mit einer neuen Grafikkarte wieder wie neu zu bekommen. Beim Notebook oder Billig-PC kauft man hingegen nach drei, vier Jahren neu, wenn die Spieleleistung nicht mehr reicht.


----------



## mcmora (20. August 2018)

Tendiere jetzt zu diesem hier :

https://www.one.de/one-gaming-premium-ar02-minecraft-edition-24134

AMD Ryzen 5 1400 (4 x 3.20 GHz / 3.40 GHz) als Prozessor oder Ryzen 3 2200G ?


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2018)

mcmora schrieb:


> Tendiere jetzt zu diesem hier :
> 
> https://www.one.de/one-gaming-premium-ar02-minecraft-edition-24134
> 
> AMD Ryzen 5 1400 (4 x 3.20 GHz / 3.40 GHz) als Prozessor oder Ryzen 3 2200G ?


  Lieber den Ryzen 5 1400. Der hat zwar einen etwas geringeren Takt, aber trotzdem einen guten Takt und kann vor allem 8 Threads verwalten, also quasi wie ein 8-Kern-Prozessor arbeiten.


----------

